# Favourite soap size



## janzo (Jul 27, 2015)

I am getting my husband to make some wooden soap moulds for me and was wondering if there is a popular size for soap.  Can anyone tell me the width and length they like their soap to be and is preferred by their clients.  Thank you


----------



## marilynmac (Jul 27, 2015)

I like shorter thicker chunky soap.  something like 2x2x1.5   It's easier to hold; and as it gets used up it stays a good shape.  'regular' bars get too thin very fast.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Jul 27, 2015)

I like 3.5x3x1.25


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine are 3.5 x 2.5 x 1.25


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 27, 2015)

Right now its 4 x 2  x 1   - I have fairly small hands, I like this shape for packing and labels, and hubby likes smaller bars of soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 27, 2015)

3.50 x 2.50


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 27, 2015)

2.25 wide x 3.75 tall cut to 1 inch from a tall and skinny mold from American Soap Supplies.  I've got small hands.  My husband prefers a chunkier bar at 3 x 2 x 2 tall (BB slab mold with individual inserts).

Those are actually my favorite molds... I reach for them almost every batch. They are both easy to package since I wrap bars individually in scrapbook paper and can get three bars out of a 12*12 sheet. I've got an individual bar mold for fast moving recipes like pine tar. It's got about the same finished dimensions as the BB slab one.

Please note: I don't sell, so I only care what my friends/family and I like.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 27, 2015)

My bars are roughly 3.5" - 4" × 2.75 × 1.25


----------



## janzo (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your input, it really helps to know what sizes people prefer whether personal or business.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 4, 2015)

When I decided to make soap as a donation to the church I gave it (size of bar) some thought. A few days ago I just did what I wanted and went with the mold, my mood, and the position of the planets :roll:.  I made soap to control the products I put on body and really didn't care if it was the "norm".

When I gave it some thought I wanted to use the standard weight and size that a consumer wants.   I looked at what major mfg co's do -- not that I'm a corporate America fan, it's just that they already spent tons of money on market research -- everything from appeal to the largest target audience, size, weight, color, smell, packaging, maximum profit, repeat purchases, etc. etc.  The average bar is 3.5" X 2.5" X .75" and 4oz.  "Luxury" bars are thicker and heavier, but typically conform to the standard length and width.  I suspect a lot of research went into making sure people got what they needed, and didn't say something like "I won't buy that soap again because it's small, or too big for the soap dish, or the kids can't hold it, etc.".  And you know the most important decision corporate America made had to do with the almighty dollar -- smallest bar and largest profit; smallest to keep people coming back often, smallest but not too small that people will feel ripped off.  Corporate America is greedy but they have to give us what we want or they won't be around long.  The corporate bean counters know how to count beans or they will spend a lot of time in the unemployment line.  I'm not reinventing the wheel, Firestone has already done that :wink:  I'm making a better product for my skin, and now for the skin of people who buy it, and God willing we will make a nice profit while satisfying a need.


----------



## Wyredgirl (Sep 6, 2015)

My favorite size is a short, wide soap 
3.5x2x1 or 2.5x2.75x1.25 which is just tidier and slightly more square 

Of course I allow for both flat tops and piped/designed tops as well


----------



## Wyredgirl (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm actually in the middle of making more of my own molds...a new design but one I think is pretty functional


----------

